# help



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hi all 

i was just wondering i have no idea when it comes to ferrets but i saw an ad for ferrets for a fiver and i was wondering if thats ryt or not and also cud i own one with a dog???????? also do they really smelly like i have been told????


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

a FIVER VERY CHEAP FOR FERRETS ARE THEY BABIES. YOU CAN OWN THEM WITH DOGS AS LONG AS YOU PUT IN THE TRAINING WITH YOUR DOG AND FERRET . I HAVE FRIENDS WITH 3 FERRETS AND DOGS. BUT IT WILL ALSO DEPEND ON YOUR DOGS PERSONALLITY AND IF THEY HAVE A HIGH PREY DRIVE . YES THEY CAN SMELL THE MALE [HOBS } TEND TO MORE THAN THE FEMALE [ gill] BUT YOU MUST REMEMBER A FEMALE WILL NEED A CASTRATED MALE TO EITHER BRING HER OUT IF SESSON OR HAVE HER DONE AS ITS DANGEROUSE FOR THEN TO KEEP COMING INTO SESSION WITHOUT BEING MATED IT CAN KILL THEM. aLSO A FERRET CAN CATCH A HUMAN FLU UNLIKE MOST PETS. iT WOULD BE WORTH READING UP A BIT FIRST TO SEE WHAT CARE THEY REQUIRE AND IF YOU CAN OFFER THE TIME NEEDED AS THEY LIKE COMPANY . tHERE SOCAIL CREATURES AND CAN BE QUITE PLAYFUL AND INTO MISCHEIF. gOOD LUCK IM SURE SOMEONE ON HERE MAY BE ABLE TO OFFER MORE THAN I HAVE.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

firstly hi u..... long time no see lol i wud only have the one if i ever did and Kya's breed has a high prey drive.... but she is only 9 months old so surely with proper training also ive gotta get lianne to let me have one 1st lol.... Oh yeah they are babies..... is that still to cheap???


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello.

Firsty ferrets are specialised animals, still classed as exotics please read as much as you can and dont do it on a whim.

You should never keep one ferret as they are highly sociable animals and no amount of human attention can make up for another ferret.

They require LOTS of space, hutches arnt suitable they need runs with tunnels, and tubs with soil to dig in and lots of toys.

Kits arnt suitable for first time ferret owners as they are very nippy if they arnt correctly stopped by masses of handling they can turn into agressive adults which then get handed over to rescues to deal with.

Ferrets can catch human flu as well as canine distemper, there is a vaccine for this but its the dog version and isnt licensed for ferrets so its personal choice.

Both sexes need to be neutered at six months, no ifs or buts. so dont get two of the same sex and think its ok as they wont have babies, male ferrets are one of the only species were the male as well as the female come into season, two males left together in season will seroulsy harm one another and even kill.

Jills MUST be brought out of season, if they are left in season they get a build up of hormones in the bones which is fatal, its called aplastic anemia and is cancer, dont breed the jill to bring her out of season you just add to the many thousands of unwanted ferrets already, you can have the jill injected by a vet, its called a jill jab or you can use a VASECTOMISED hob who will mate with the jill and bring her out of season but she wont have kits however vasectomising a ferret can be expensive and they do sometiems fail so its not the best option to use, i have to correct the last poster, a CASTRATED hob WONT bring her out of season, a castrated animal of any species will have no sex drive. Spaying is the best option for the jill as many can and do die from tumours of the overies if left entire.

Ferrets are strict carnevores and require a specialist diet, cat and dog food is NOT acceptable, they require ferret food which is high in protein and lots of fresh raw meat.

Please dont buy these kits just because they are a fiver and cheap, you will need a good few hundred for initial outlay, the biggest accomodation you can get, money for vaccinations and neutering and food which is dearer than cat and dog food.

many ferrets are given away free because there are so many so a fiver is acceptable but generally they fetch around the £20 mark these days but they cost so much more to keep.

I would not trust a terrier type dog around ferrets, i know people work them togetether but ferrets nip in play and it only takes one split second for the dog to snap and the ferret is dead.

Please feel free to ask more questions, if your serious perhaps you could visit a local rescue and ask to handle the ferrets before you commit, ferrets are living up to 10 years now they are not a short lived animal, sorry if it seems like im being negative, im not i have rescued ferrets for 15 years so ive seen so many people who have no idea then the fererts get dumped on the rescues as young biting adults.

search the net for lots of info and local rescues


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i wasnt just going to get one on a whim and i dont think u r being negative just informative which is why i posted and i thank you for the info u have provided......


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

i didnt strictly mean on a whim as you have obviously asked here first for info which is great.

ferrets are fantasic pets but i see them get a raw deal all to often so i just try to ensure new owners are fully aware of everything


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

I have 2, 11 month old jills and yes you will need to concider what you are taking on. I absolutely love my girls and so do the rest of my family.
I have recently had them spayed which is not an option unless you plan to breed. The vet fee for this was £190 for them both.Just to give you an idea, but in my opinion money well spent...


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello i have 2 jill + 2 hobs i keep them indoors and put them out in the day .depends on how well your ferrets are looked after they wont smell and if they are litter trained .
i payed £35 for my 4 they are lovely pets.
the only thing is that if you have a cat or a dog make sure they are are wormed and flead and upto date with vaccination as ferrets can pic things up off them and as ferrets havent realy got an defenent vaccination for any illness they may have .then it would be touch and go on there lives.vets do give them a vaccinaton but all it is is diluted dog vaccine and its no liable to work .but if you live in us they inject theres because of rabbies.

hope this is a help.......


----------

